# Residente Permanente Question



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

This article on Yucalandia.com says: "Residente Permanente allows you to work in Mexico, and to get an RFC from Hacienda." 

Can anyone say what an "RFC from Hacienda" means?

Also, I didn't know residente permanente allows me to work if I want to. Is this true?


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

ElPaso2012 said:


> This article on Yucalandia.com says: "Residente Permanente allows you to work in Mexico, and to get an RFC from Hacienda."
> 
> Can anyone say what an "RFC from Hacienda" means?
> 
> Also, I didn't know residente permanente allows me to work if I want to. Is this true?


RFC is your tax ID. Apply for a change of status at an INM office for a work visa.


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

joaquinx said:


> RFC is your tax ID. Apply for a change of status at an INM office for a work visa.


Thanks, I see how they go together now...


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

joaquinx said:


> RFC is your tax ID. Apply for a change of status at an INM office for a work visa.


No need to do that if you have a Residente Permanente card. As I understand it, everyone holding one of them has permission to work.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

It is wise, whether you plan to work or generate income in Mexico or not, to get CURP and RFC numbers which will be necessary for poper identification sometime in the future if you live down here. If you don´t have these assigned identifcation numbers, get them.


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> No need to do that if you have a Residente Permanente card. As I understand it, everyone holding one of them has permission to work.


Thank you. I didn't even ask because it wasn't part of my plans to work. But after seeing how much you enjoy teaching English, it did plant a little seed in the back of my mind. I'll bet that's both fun and rewarding, albeit a lot of work. How is your Spanish after all of this time? Not to change the subject, but I believe my question has been answered.


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

Hound Dog said:


> It is wise, whether you plan to work or generate income in Mexico or not, to get CURP and RFC numbers which will be necessary for poper identification sometime in the future if you live down here. If you don´t have these assigned identifcation numbers, get them.


The income will be coming from Social Security and Google AdSense, both taxable in the US. So I didn't think I needed to get involved with the Mexican tax system, unless I do get money from a Mexican source. If this is incorrect, that would really be game changing info.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> No need to do that if you have a Residente Permanente card. As I understand it, everyone holding one of them has permission to work.


Yes, but you have to inform them on "change of status."


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

joaquinx said:


> Yes, but you have to inform them on "change of status."


I think that may be why when I try to logon to the INM website, the section where you update your personal information asked me for a number I couldn't find in my paperwork or on my visa. I'll bet it's one of the one of the ones mentioned above.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

ElPaso2012 said:


> Thank you. I didn't even ask because it wasn't part of my plans to work. But after seeing how much you enjoy teaching English, it did plant a little seed in the back of my mind. I'll bet that's both fun and rewarding, albeit a lot of work. How is your Spanish after all of this time? Not to change the subject, but I believe my question has been answered.


I was a Spanish major many years ago in college, so when I first spent some time in Mexico, I was already fairly fluent. This was way back in the summer of 1966. Since then I've spent longer and shorter times in Mexico (also in Spain), so by the time I retired here in 2007, I was very fluent and since then even more so.

Though my early career plans were to teach Spanish the US, once I realized that I could teach English as a Foreign Language overseas, my plans changed, and I ended up teaching EFL in Mexico and Spain (and even in London one summer), as well as teaching ESL in the US for many years. With all that experience behind me, it was easy to attract a few private students to work with once I was settled in Mexico City.


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> I was a Spanish major many years ago in college, so when I first spent some time in Mexico, I was already fairly fluent. This was way back in the summer of 1966. Since then I've spent longer and shorter times in Mexico (also in Spain), so by the time I retired here in 2007, I was very fluent and since then even more so.
> 
> Though my early career plans were to teach Spanish the US, once I realized that I could teach English as a Foreign Language overseas, my plans changed, and I ended up teaching EFL in Mexico and Spain (and even in London one summer), as well as teaching ESL in the US for many years. With all that experience behind me, it was easy to attract a few private students to work with once I was settled in Mexico City.


That's a fascinating story. 

That must be great to actually be able to actually converse in Spanish, with anyone. Fortunately, there a lot of English speakers here who are eager to practice their English and many of the people running businesses speak English well. I can bump along fine doing my shopping and handling money and ask questions but conversation is difficult at best. I have a feeling it's going get more important once I get away from the border, isn't it?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

ElPaso2012 said:


> That's a fascinating story.
> 
> That must be great to actually be able to actually converse in Spanish, with anyone. Fortunately, there a lot of English speakers here who are eager to practice their English and many of the people running businesses speak English well. I can bump along fine doing my shopping and handling money and ask questions but conversation is difficult at best. I have a feeling it's going get more important once I get away from the border, isn't it?


I've never thought of my life as fascinating, but I do thank you for the observation!

Being able to function and actually enjoy life in Spanish will be very important once you move away from the border. unless you end up living in an expat "bubble" in Mexico. In my middle-class neighborhood in Mexico City, the only place of business where I am often greeted in English (much to my dismay, I may add) is Starbuck's.


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> I've never thought of my life as fascinating, but I do thank you for the observation!
> 
> Being able to function and actually enjoy life in Spanish will be very important once you move away from the border. unless you end up living in an expat "bubble" in Mexico. In my middle-class neighborhood in Mexico City, the only place of business where I am often greeted in English (much to my dismay, I may add) is Starbuck's.


They just want to practice, I guess...


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

ElPaso2012 said:


> They just want to practice, I guess...


That's not it. I believe they were hired partly for their English skills and were instructed to use English when they thought the customer wasn't Mexican. Their are lots of tall pale people in the Starbuck's next to the US Embassy, so it makes a lot of sense in that location. When they talk to me in English, I answer in Spanish!


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> That's not it. I believe they were hired partly for their English skills and were instructed to use English when they thought the customer wasn't Mexican. Their are lots of tall pale people in the Starbuck's next to the US Embassy, so it makes a lot of sense in that location. When they talk to me in English, I answer in Spanish!


I see.


----------

